# 2 years of fecal odor cured



## spid_erman (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Wanted to share my story in hopes that it helps someone else out there in the same situation.

I have been suffering from IBS for years and for the last 2 years i suddenly out of the blue started smelling like feces. I am a very hygiene conscious person so this almost ruined me as i became very depressed and self conscious. I avoided activities that were in confined spaces with alot of people attending. I was spending well over $300 monthly on various health and hygiene products. I stumbled across a thread on this website where a person stated they did not need to have surgery to get cured but rather they were recommended 2 drugs by their physician. I decided to take that persons advice and slowly but surely after about 1 month of using the drugs they recommended i no longer smell of feces.

Products i currently use:

Charmin flushable wipes: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0037LOAS2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

natures way multivitamin: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003UEH7CC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

dove unscented soap: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00BOVNTWA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

downy scent free fabric softener: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00BOVNTWA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

tide fragrance free detergent: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00IZUK1GA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

lubriderm fragrance free lotion: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00ET043LO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

nivea fragrance free deodorant: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00BO0AXJS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

florastor probiotic: http://www.londondrugs.com/Florastor-Probiotic---50s/L8389603,default,pd.html

phillips colon health: http://www.londondrugs.com/Phillips-Colon-Health-Probiotic-Caps---30%27s/L8377988,default,pd.html

I also avoid garlic, onions, pickles and cheese as much as possible. I can deal with cream cheese but cheddar, swiss etc my body cannot handle. I also try not to use colognes or any harshly scented products as my body reacts terribly to them

Using all these products have seemingly cured me and i feel more confident and relaxed when i'm around people.

I just hope this post can help someone else going through the same thing.

Thanks for reading and have a great day


----------

